# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Обзор и впечатления от Apple iPad

## SDA

Новинки… Интересные штуки, эти новинки. Бывает, ждёшь чего-то, и когда это нечто вдруг оказывается у тебя в руках, ты даже не веришь тому, что история то вся происходит именно с тобой. Позавчера утром ты думал, что iPad  не скоро окажется у тебя в руках, в тот же день, но вечером, появились кое-какие намётки, и вот ты уже пишешь этот обзор. Пытаешься рассказать о тех ощущениях, что магическим образом родились в твоём нутре от самого настоящего планшетника, лежащего сейчас слева от верного ноутбука. Да! У нас есть Apple iPad, и сейчас мы вам о нём расскажем всё то, что удалось на данный момент выяснить за первые 6 часов от общения с ним.
дальше http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/51822#more-51822

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Обзор бурумыча http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/90308/

----------


## SDA

Хорошая игрушка. За 500$ взял бы не задумываясь  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Хороший девайс, когда такие появились в природе (2.5 года назад) я тут-же купил подобную игрушку, правда стоила она в три раза дороже... Видя современный виток развития планшетных ПК можно сказать, что что-то учтено, что-то нет, в частности:
1. Маркий глянцевый экран. он постоянно будет "залапанным" ввиду того, что он сенсорный ... если бы он был матовым - было бы лучше... (хотя у матового другие проблемы - он менее загрязняется, но на нем лучше видны царапины ... но при пальце-ориентированном интерфейсе стилуса нет и царапать нечем. У меня например в машине борткомпьютер с 9'' сенсорным экраном - перед тыканьем в экран никто руки не моет, и грязи особенно не заметно). 
2. Сенсор положения. Это копеечный датчик, но дающий большой плюс в плане удобства использования планшета)
3. Тонкий размер и мощный аккумулятор - это несомненно плюсы. Древние планшетники были в 2-3 раза толще при меньшем размере экрана, аккумулятора хватает на 2-3 часа активной работы, ощутимый нагрев и шуршание вентилятора не добавляют плюсов - в iPad это решено (охлаждение как я понял пассивное, малое энергопотребление и малый нагрев)
4. Пальцеориентированный интерфейс. Это плюс, так как на старых планшетниках всетаки нужен был стилус - что с одной стороны плюс (им можно рисовать), с другой - минус (печатать проще пальцами). Правда, как я понял "проблема кошачьего зада" так и не решена - что будет с iPad, если на него приземлится кошка - загадка (тем более что научно доказано, что увидев мигающий значек на планшетнике кошка проявляет к нему больше интереса, чем к компьютерному монитору ...). Следовательно, жизненно необходимы блокировки сенсорного экрана - есть ли они в iPad из обзора неясно.
5. Датчик освещенности - это плюс и разумная вещь
6. Отсутствие камеры - это странно. В моем планшетнике к примеру их 2 штуки - и это разумно (одна в сторону экрана для скайпа, другая в обратную сторону - для использования как фотоаппарат)
7. Закрытость системы - это и плюс (так как все ПО только проверенное), и минус - аппарат получается "вещь в себе". При использовании его как в роли "интернет-планшет" в принципе проблем не будет
8. Возможно было бы разумно наличие в таком аппарате TV-тюнера (раз китайцы в телефон ценой 3 т.р. умудряются затолкать поддержку 2-3 симок + вполне приличный TV-тюнер, то это значит, что проблемы то никакой с этим нет)

----------


## anton_dr

Гитлер прo iPad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ0EPfkoKMg

----------


## SDA

:Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------

